# A lovely song....



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

*tissues*....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What a beautiful song-what beautiful words-made me cry for my Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

More tissues here!!!!


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh what a beautiful song.....I cried thinking of my Kula!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Made me think of my boy, who I lost to lymphoma as well. My sweet, sweet Buddy. I miss him so.


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful, it makes your heart ache over the losses of our beloved goldens.


----------

